# Age old question for beginners



## Horse (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hello Y'all

I have been cutting trees, brush and tunneling my way through the woods with stihl chainsaws for 15 years now as a pipeline surveyor. But I have never carved a thing.
I am artistic, with an eye for detail though and think with a lot of practice, I could become quite skilled at carving.
I have been researching for the best carving set up some time now, and quite frankly, I am convinced that I am thoroughly confused as to which saw and bar I should purchase.
I was thinking about a regular/standard saw and bar for blocking and another lightweight saw with a quarter or dime tip.
I was leaning towards Echo because of the package deals, Bob King's set up basically, But I keep hearing that they won't last.
I also hear good things about Stihl for carving, and I know from experience that they are tough saws.
Does Stihl have a carving package, Any info. would be great!
What are the pros and cons and price comparisons.
Thanks so much for your time. *


----------



## NEP (Mar 3, 2010)

*Carving setup*

Hi Horse

You ask some tough questions. 

Witch brand of chainsaw to buy is a matter of many different opinions and you can get as many answers as there are members in this forum.

For a carving setup I will recommend you to have a 50ccm saw with standard bar and chain 15/16" and a 40ccm saw with 12/14" quarter or dimetip bar and Stihl 1/4" "Rapid Micro Special" chain (that chain are made especially for carving).

Stihl has their own carving bars so if you are comfortable with Stihl saws you can get a complete Stihl setup.
Any light weight saw can be used, you just have to be sure to get it with 1/4" sprocket.


----------



## Horse (Mar 5, 2010)

*Great answer*

I was sort of leaning towards the stihl brand, but did not know the proper set up, I think you hit the nail on the head. Thanks for the perfect answer.
Is there an American (English translation) website that I can go to to see your photos and also check out Stihl's carving package, I seem to be having trouble finding it on Stihl's site?

Thanks again! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ultimate buzz (Mar 5, 2010)

*Stihl site*

Horse, You are right about the information on the Stihl site being vague.From what I can see, all they do is acknowledge that they do make them, but they do not specify bar tip sizes, lengths, or what bars/sprockets are compatible with the different saw models.
You need to post what Stihl saws that you have up and running, and maybe someone who frequents this site and carves with Stihl saws here in the U.S. can tell you what they are running that is simular. We do not always have access to the same accessories/components that are available to the European market.
Baileys is a sponser here and their staff should be able to set you up with a quarter tip bar for one of your lighter Stihl saws, if you currently have one that is compatible.If you run a quarter tip bar, you do not have to change out the sprocket, like you will have to do if you run a dime tip with 1/4 pitch chain.-ken


----------



## NEP (Mar 5, 2010)

The text in the German poster with the carving chain says:

_*The new STIHL carving chain Rapid Micro Special.*

Beveled (shortened) back of tooth

No friction in the cut
High bore cut speed
Low feed force in bore cut
Low vibrations
Smooth cut_

Here is a english Stihl link its UK but its in english
http://uk.catalog.stihl.com/katalog/produkt/INT81/MS+192+C-E,+Carving.html

Here is another link from Stihl USA:
http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/guidebars.html#carving


----------



## twoclones (Mar 5, 2010)

*No Echo*

I've owned a couple of Echo saws and can not recommend them. At a carving event, I can locate the Echos by their "phlegm in the throat" sputtering sound. They will not tolerage large changes in elevation and even their larger saws seem to have a pretty bad power to weight ratio. 

I've carved with Stihl, Echo, Huskvarna Poulan, Jonsred, Redmax and even a Craftsman. Stihl or Husqvarna would be my first choices. 

As for which saw model or carving bar, wood species and log size help to determine that. I carve hardwoods so like to carve with plenty of power in my hands. If I had to buy saws all over again, I'd get the Stihl ms660, ms 361, ms250, and ms200. The ms200 would have a Sioux Bar. 

I love Stihl saws but have not been happy with the Stihl carving bar...


----------

